
Sheryl Sandberg went from feminist hero to total sellout - harambae
https://nypost.com/2019/11/02/how-sheryl-sandberg-went-from-feminist-hero-to-total-sellout/
======
finnthehuman
>The façade began crumbling last November, when The New York Times
published...

I need to call bullshit. It was readily apparent in 2013. Probably earlier,
but that's when I learned she and her book existed.

I did a naughty thing though. I read the _Lean In_ book review written by a
rum-fueled pirate blogging the kind of insights the NY Post is taught not to
have.

~~~
mondaygreens
Don’t leave us hanging, share the link please!

~~~
finnthehuman
[https://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2013/03/dont_hate_her_becaus...](https://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2013/03/dont_hate_her_because_shes_suc.html)

~~~
plmpsu
I miss The Last Psychiatrist.

------
SliderUp
Far more problematic long term, to me, was her (and Facebook's) role in making
sure FOSTA/SESTA happened.

------
7532yahoogmail
"Clearly, it’s been wish fulfillment to buy Sandberg as Facebook’s humanist
component, the good mommy reining in a precociously gifted child who doesn’t
yet understand his superpowers. As it turns out, she’s been raising Cain all
along, at our great expense."

------
mathgladiator
Wouldn't this make her an even bigger feminist hero?

